# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الهليل السودان (1)vs الاسماعيلي المصري(3) دوري ابطال افريقيا

## ود البقعة

*المكان . استاد الاسماعيلية
الزمان . الساعة السابعة والنصف
الفريقان . دراويش مصر ضد هلافيط السودان
دعوة اقدمها لجميع الصفوة للشماتة وتناسي الاحزان
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*ياحبيب عندي احساس كبير انه مداح السودان حايصعدوا علي حساب دراويش مصر .
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

ياحبيب عندي احساس كبير انه مداح السودان حايصعدوا علي حساب دراويش مصر .



هههههههههههه
بمنو حايصعدوا
*

----------


## عادل

*اهم شى  يصعدوا على حساب الحلب وبعدين يطيروا فى ستين ........
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*انا خايف الجلافيط يتأهلو
والله نمشي وين
ديل لو اتأهلو حيطلعو في راسنا
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب النجمة
					

انا خايف الجلافيط يتأهلو
والله نمشي وين
ديل لو اتأهلو حيطلعو في راسنا



ماتخاف لأنهم حايتأهلو بأي صوره مهما كانت مش أنحنا هبطنا ألي الكنفدراليه حايعملوا المستحيل بي قروش بي حكام بي شعوزه ودجل بي أي شيء حا يتأهلو.
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*والله كان اتاهلو الا نشوف لينا بلد تاني
واي يارب انصر الاسماعيلي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل
					

اهم شى يصعدوا على حساب الحلب وبعدين يطيروا فى ستين ........



 
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل
					

اهم شى يصعدوا على حساب الحلب وبعدين يطيروا فى ستين ........



قمة الوطنية ورأى نخالفه مليارات%
*

----------


## قنوان

*المباراه 
هليل السودان والاسماعيلي المصري 
المناسبه اياب دوري ابطال افريقيا
المكان
استاد الاسماعيليه
الزمان
اليوم 9/5/2010 الساعــــ8:00ـــــــــــــه مساءا
مع تمنياتنا للهليل بالضرب المبرح والسقوط الداوي 
انشاء الله الكونفدراليه ذاتها ما يلقوها ويرفدوهم من الكاف آميــــــــــن يا رب
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر الدراويش
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*


أن شاء الله الخمسة محمداكم والاربعة الجنبك ايضآ
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*كنت متفال الهلال بيتغلب 4 او 5 لكن الان بطنى اسطتمطت ماعارف ليه بس ربنا يدينا الفى المرادنا
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

كنت متفال الهلال بيتغلب 4 او 5 لكن الان بطنى اسطتمطت ماعارف ليه بس ربنا يدينا الفى المرادنا



يا حبيب انت داير ليك حلاوة حمصية وسمسمية
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

يا حبيب انت داير ليك حلاوة حمصية وسمسمية



انا ماداير حاجة غير الهلال يتبل بل تقيل
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

مع تمنياتنا للهليل بالضرب المبرح والسقوط الداوي 

انشاء الله الكونفدراليه ذاتها ما يلقوها ويرفدوهم من الكاف آميــــــــــن يا رب



 
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h 
في ناس حاقده كيف 
يا بطنييييي
*

----------


## africanu

*يارب برد لي بطني
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يارب برد لي بطني



يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*الرشاريش هشين شديد من قولة تييييت وعيييييك عينك ما تشوف الا النور
يا كريم أخسف بهم
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*نفس الشعور





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

انا ماداير حاجة غير الهلال يتبل بل تقيل




*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*  اللهم أنصر الاسماعيلي
*

----------


## ودحسن

*وين الوطنية بطلو حسادة






يارب تهزم الجلافيط شرة هزيمة   
*

----------


## غندور

*
يا ألهى يا ألهى
يا مجيب الدعوات
اجعل اليوم سعيدآ
بهزيمة الرشاشاتى
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الناس ديل بيعرفوا كيف يشتغلوا تحت تحت ما زينا
عشان كدا نسبة تأهلم كبيرة جدا اكبر مما نتصور
اللهم دمرهم واهزمهم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*صدق أو لاتصدق

الاستديو التحليلي لمباراة الجلافيط / الاسماعيلي

كله عن مباراة المريخ والترجي وكيف ذبح الحكم الزعيم

ماعدا 6 دقايق خصصت للحديث عن الجلافيط

عظمة يالمريخ هيبة يا النجمة
*

----------


## غندور

*بدات مباراة الجلافيط منذ دقيقتين
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مافي رابط للنقل
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*هجوم  اسماعيلى وهدف ضائع
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*رابط لكن ثقيل
www.champions.persocv.com 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف يضيع للدراويش
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*خطيرة من سمير فرج وتمر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلفوط دة مالو ومال المريخ  مايزيع كورتو بس
*

----------


## غندور

*الاسماعيلى مرتبك,,,,,
ربك يثبتهم لينا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر دراويش مصر
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*د9 احمد سمير وهدف ضائع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحضري لاعب دي اهم حاجة
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*اللهم انصر الاسماعيلي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مخلفة للرشاشات قرب خط18
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*وسهلة يد الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*هدف ضائع للهلال من مهند
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*اثبت يا اسماعيلى
*

----------


## غندور

*هجمة اسماعيلاوية منظمة وركنية
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يتر ما يعملوها الجلافيط
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية للاسماعيلي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*تمر الكرة امام المرمى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف ضائع للدراويش
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الله يتر ما يعملوها الجلافيط



ربك يستر !!!
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*ده ياهو القون زاتو بكون
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*النصر للاسماعيلى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 15 (15 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, Ahmed Tyfor, ميدو1, amjad_uk, Azmi shosh, الغسينابي, حافظ النور, حبيب النجمة, kramahmad, RED PLANET, red star, ودالبكي, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي


قولو يارب
*

----------


## غندور

*تبديل للاسماعيلى خروج ابو جريشة د18
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يا ساتر الدراويش بدأو مسلسل الاصابات
وأول تبديل للاسماعيلي
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*رابط للمشاهدة ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ودالبكي

*ربك يستر اللهم سبت الاسماعيلي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يا ساتر الدراويش بدأو مسلسل الاصابات
وأول تبديل للاسماعيلي



ما قلنا ليكم الناس ديل بيعرفو يلعبوها صاح
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المعز يبدأ حركات ضرب المهاجمين بالكرة
*

----------


## غندور

*هجمة للاسماعيلى وتسديده للاوت
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*ياستار اللهم احفظ لعيبة الاسماعيلي وانصر الاسماعيلي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjad_uk
					

رابط للمشاهدة ؟؟؟



 www.champions.persocv.com
*

----------


## غندور

*كامبوس منفعل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هجمة منظمة للاسماعيلي يتصدي بها المعز
*

----------


## غندور

*هدف ضائع للهليل من علاء يوسف
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

كامبوس منفعل



يوعد بالنصر في الجرايد
ويجي يصر وشو في الميدان واقوم واقعد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر الدراويش البيض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط لاعبين بثبات
*

----------


## Gold star

*الحمد لله علي السلامة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*راى اتمنى ان يخيب ....الاسماعيلى فاقد اتجاه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الجلافيط لاعبين بثبات



الشوط الاول لو ما جابو حاجة 
تاني يسمهم في قون
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
قوون
*

----------


## africanu

*يادوب الاسماعيلي  حايلعب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حاجة عجيبة البيحصل دا
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الجلافيط جابو قووون
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قربت تجي قوووون

احي انا من حظهم

فعلا جلافيط
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
قوون



ما قلنا من قبيل
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الجلافيط جابو قووون



ها الباقي شوط كامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الجلافيط جابو قووون



مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اتخيلو خليفة يشوت
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قنون غطستى حجر الاسماعيلى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله فعلاً دراويش 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الدراويش ديل الله يثبتهم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا أخوانا البعملوا فيه شباب الاسماعيلي ده شنو؟؟

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






الله يستر .. بكرة ما نسيب البلد دي

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول للدراويش
*

----------


## السفاح المريخابي

*هدف للجلافيط بواسطة اللاعب  سادومبا .. خطأ دفاعي للدروايش يستغلها سادومبا ويبطح الحضري
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السفاح المريخابي
					

هدف للجلافيط بواسطة اللاعب  سادومبا .. خطأ دفاعي للدروايش يستغلها سادومبا ويبطح الحضري



مبرووووك!!!!

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط يلعبو بهدوء
*

----------


## مرهف

*يا ناس وين محمد مامون؟
ما شايفو!!!
...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يارب قوووون 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يا ناس وين محمد مامون؟
ما شايفو!!!
...



محمد مامون دخل بعد قون الهلفوت 
باركنا ليه وطلع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتو فوزي المرضي رجع للناس ديل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دراوييييييييييش والله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتو فوزي المرضي رجع للناس ديل



الناس ديل عندهم الف فوزي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

محمد مامون دخل بعد قون الهلفوت 
باركنا ليه وطلع



 
ههههههههههههااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهي الشوط الاول 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يا ناس وين محمد مامون؟
ما شايفو!!!
...



مرهف بطل هزار الود مريخابى وزعلان على قون الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الرشيد المهدية شفقان شفقة قبال نا يحولوا ليع يتكلم
ان شاء الله فرحة ما تدوم
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ههههههههههههااااااااااااااي



يافرفرة البت قنون ماتفتح ليها بوست لاى كورة تانى انا امنت بيها ياخ امس كجت المريخ جو الاستاد والليلة غطست حجر الدراويش
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتو فوزي المرضي رجع للناس ديل



يا افريكانو الناس ديل ساقو معاهم (ساحر الفودو)لمصر
*

----------


## Gold star

*الجلافيط كالمعتاد قطعو واصلا هم اتجاهم واحد وخطتهم واحدة واكيد مدرب الاسماعيلي عرف نقطة ضعفهم وحايضربهم في الشوط التاني وتشوفو بعينكم يعني ماف زول اتوتر
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*والله يا جماعة الشاي غلبني
يدي الحق للي بلا ودان
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الرشيد المهدية شفقان شفقة قبال نا يحولوا ليع يتكلم
انشالله فرحة ما تدوم











آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الناس ديل ليهم كم سنه كدا ماشه معاه عسل
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قصدي الحلق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتو فوزي المرضي رجع للناس ديل



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ديل ساقوا أبو مهند يثبت ولده
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*غايتو الناس ديل لو ما هبطو الكونفدراليه حيكرهونا البلد دي
يا رب انصر الدراويش على الهردبيس
قلت استمتع بي هذيمة الجلافيط الدراوش طممو بطنا بي كورتم البايخه دي
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اااااااااااااااااااااااخ يا بطني والله جلافيط البيت طلعو زيتي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الرشيد المهدية شفقان شفقة قبال نا يحولوا ليع يتكلم


ان شاء الله فرحة ما تدوم



افتح نايل اسبورت واستمتع بكورة الاهلي والاتحاد ليبيا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

الناس ديل ليهم كم سنه كدا ماشه معاه عسل



 
ديل ماشة معاهم محاية
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ياخي الفتح بوست المباراة دا منو؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

والله يا جماعة الشاي غلبني
يدي الحق للي بلا ودان



شفيق ياراجل
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*قايتو الجلافيط ديل محظوظين جنس حظ الله يدينا الفي مراضنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

ياخي الفتح بوست المباراة دا منو؟



فتح براو مابتشوف انت
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

اااااااااااااااااااااااخ يا بطني والله جلافيط البيت طلعو زيتي



قول ليهم بس ما لاقيتو مازيمبي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اوووووووووووووووووف

يارب اديني الصبر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وداللعوته
					

قايتو الجلافيط ديل محظوظين جنس حظ الله يدينا الفي مراضنا




دا ما حظ دا تخطيط وتكتيك بعرفوه هم براهم 
من زمان شغالين فيه

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قدرنا نحن انا نبتلى ويتوفى ايداهو ويسقط لاعبينا في الاصابات الواحد تلو الاخر وخرج من البطولة الافريقية

اللهم الطف بنا يـــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ..سنصبر ونصبرحتى تفرجها علينا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اوووووووووووووووووف

يارب اديني الصبر



امين يارب
الله المستعان
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لو الجلافيط اتاهلو الا نشوف لينا فجة ندسا فيا بكرة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اها الشوط التاني بداء

دراويش مصر 

فوووووق
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 19 (19 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, أبو وفاء, africanu, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, amjad_uk, Azmi shosh, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, Ehab M. Ali*, faras*, kramahmad, m_mamoon, RED PLANET, red star, عباس التنقر, وداللعوته, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*رجفة الجلافيط
الرجفة ان شاء الله تتواصل
*

----------


## africanu

*قربت  تخش قون

المعز جلاها
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم 
انا جيت يا ناس !!
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم اقلب السحر علي الساحر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

السلام عليكم 
انا جيت يا ناس !!



حبابك كراعك خدرا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

السلام عليكم 
انا جيت يا ناس !!



قدم الخير ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اووووف

دي مادايره تخش 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قررررربــــــــــت 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ان شاء الله أبيض ضميرك وأخضر كراعك
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شوفو الجلافيط بموتو كيف
*

----------


## africanu

*ارح ارح ارح

باين عليها داير تفتح
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ان شاء الله أبيض ضميرك وأخضر كراعك



ان شاء الله
.........
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يارب قووووووووون
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*فاول للدراويش في حتة حلوة برة 18
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يارب قووون 
قولو يارب
*

----------


## africanu

*موتر الحركة الاسمو (قاشورما) ده 

مافي زول يوديهو الخور
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*يارب هدف يثبتنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتو قاشورما ده كان شغال(تلب)
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاسماعيلي يضغط الجلافيط
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الجلافيط بدت تتوقع 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط بداؤ يرتبكو
*

----------


## africanu

*ديل ساقوهو معاهم في الطيارة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بخروج احمد جرايد ان شاء الله الجلافيط مهزومون
*

----------


## غندور

*يعنى معقولة يومين ننوم زعلانين؟؟
*

----------


## Gold star

*انا ما قلت ليكم الشوط التاني بنضربو
الضربة الفي الفقرة بركة النبي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ههههههههاااااااااااي

الجماعة دقشو في بعض
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق دة ماعندو غير في (منتهي الخطورة) دي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مغقولة فاولين ما تجي قون
*

----------


## جواندي

*المخالفة دي المفروض الحكم يدي الجلفوط كرت ومعه كف
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مخالفة من مكان جميل للاسماعيلى حمص
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قومممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووووووووون 
*

----------


## africanu

*احححححححححححححي

اححححححححححححححي


قووووووووووووون

قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما قلت ليكم !!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أتحمصي:a045::a045::a045:
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مغقولة فاولين ما تجي قون



شغل مكرّب صاح
اللهم ابطل سحرهم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حمص حمص 
حمص حمص 
حمص حمص 
حمص حمص 
حمص حمص
                        	*

----------


## غندور

* حمص حمص حمص
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

قومممممممممممممممممممممممممممم



يازول يقوم وين
*

----------


## ودالبكي

*قومت نفسنا يالله التاني
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــص:514v[1]:
*

----------


## غندور

*انهيار الجلافيط بدأ
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله 
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
*

----------


## africanu

*اووووووووووووووووووووف

قرررررررررررررربت تاني
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*عليكم الله ما انفع محلل رياضي انا من هنا ماشي الاستوديو التحليلي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم ابطل سحرهم 
اللهم شتت شملهم
السحرة الدجالون
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ضربة جزاء للاسماعيلي غير محتسبة
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مافي واحده تزغرد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط بداؤ ينهارو
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*المعز جاب من جوة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اتجرســـــــــــــي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وبدأت البنية
*

----------


## جواندي

*قلت ادب وما عندهم كورة جلافيط شوهو  سمعة الكرة السودانية
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*قارورة وثورة القوارير
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم أجعل كيدعم في نحرهم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الجلافيط بداؤ ينهارو



يا رب العالمين انهيار مبني التجارة العالمية
يا رب العالمين ما تفضل طوبة
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*اها يا محمد مامون ناسك الفي البيت سكتو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كفارة ليك ياحمص
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*علا الدين شلاليت والمشاكل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اتجرســـــــــــــي



ياااااااااااود المامون تلحقنا وتفزعنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حمص ضربوه في خشمه دمموه
زي مصعب عمر
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا رب العالمين انهيار مبني التجارة العالمية
يا رب العالمين ما تفضل طوبة



 هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى
حلوه !!
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*لاكن يا شباب هدف بدخل الجلافيط 
دايرين واحد عشان يحدث الأنهيار 
هم ناس الكاف ديل ما ودوا معاهم هجين لي شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دراويش ام الدنيا

التاني 

وبعده

رقصني ياجدع
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شوفوا زي اللكم دا
*

----------


## غندور

*يدأ شغل الكوووورة المصرية واضاعة الزمن
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الجلافيط بقوا اضربوا هق ... هق
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*الله استر من كتكوت شخارم بخارم
الناس ديل بكونو تاني ولعو بخورهم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يارب قوون للاسماعيلي يطمئنا
*

----------


## nona

*مساء الخير انا جيت والجلافيط مغلوبين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

يدأ شغل الكوووورة المصرية واضاعة الزمن



مطلوب من الاسماعيلي يلعب كورتو عادي
المرض ديل ما مضمونين قون واحد تاني والكورة انتهت
زي ما عملوها مع جزيرة الفيل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*احححححححححححححححححي


احححححححححححححححي


احححححححححححححححي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوووون للدراويش 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## nona

*قوون جبت ليكم قووون يعني كراعي نار
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*رقصني ياجدع

اتحزمي
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ما قلت ليكم !!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*:a045::fr7a::a045:

اتجلفطي
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

مساء الخير انا جيت والجلافيط مغلوبين



وش السعد ان شاء الله علينا
وعلي اخوانا من شمال الوادي الحبيب
احب مصر ام الدنيا
..
...
.....
.......
.........
والجزائر كمان
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي أنا دابو بطني بردت
*

----------


## nona

*الله يستر من الثلاثة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

مساء الخير انا جيت والجلافيط مغلوبين



الله عليك ياوش السعد
:a045::a045::a045:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*رقصني ياجدع عشرة بلدي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*جيب من جوه .
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قال سيد البلد قال
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دايرين التالت
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*:a045:اهداء لكل الغواصات :a045:
*

----------


## nona

*جن الوزين طايرن يا جلافيط
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها الجلافيط دايرين ليهم كم قون تاني 
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الزغروده علي انا
اييييوي
يادوب إرتحنا
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*حمص يا واعى
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الباقي 10 دقايق يارب التالت والرابع والخامس
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 20 (19 عضو و 1 ضيف) جواندي, أبو وفاء, africanu, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, Azmi shosh, احمدحلفا, Ehab M. Ali*, faras*, حسن بشير, kramahmad, رياض عباس بخيت, nona+, RED PLANET, عاشقة النيل, عثمان خالد عثمان, عباس التنقر, وداللعوته, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الزعيم طلع منها يبقوا ال...........................حمام
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب العالمين 
سبعة 
يا الله سبعة
بعدد ايامك السبعة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اهــــــــــــــــداء للأبيض ضميرك أخضر كراعك

:kaso2::kaso2::onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ارح

ارح

ليبيا فتحت
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

مساء الخير انا جيت والجلافيط مغلوبين



احلا زول معاك كباية شاى
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ارقص 

يـــــــــــــــــــا

حضري
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الهلال انهزم يارجالة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*جلفطيني ياجدع
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المعلق حاتم التاج زاتو قطع

*

----------


## غندور

*حمصونى حمصونى

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اسماعيلي رايح جاي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 20 (19 عضو و 1 ضيف) جواندي, أبو وفاء, africanu, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, azmi shosh, احمدحلفا, ehab m. Ali*, faras*, حسن بشير, kramahmad, رياض عباس بخيت, nona+, red planet, عاشقة النيل, عثمان خالد عثمان, عباس التنقر, وداللعوته, نصرالدين أحمد علي



في رشـــــــــــــــــــا شــــــــــــة مـــــــــــــــــــــافي
ان شـــــــــــأء الله يــــــــــــــــــــجي
*

----------


## nona

*انشاء الله علاء شلاليت يديهم ضربة جزاء يعني الثالث يا جلافيط
*

----------


## nona

*متبقي خمسة دقائق هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

الهلال انهزم يارجالة






يا رب
يا رب التالت 
يا رب
 
*

----------


## africanu

*حمص

ياولدنا

شهر يونيو

قرب

حبابك من اسع
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

:a045:اهداء لكل الغواصات :a045:







*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ارقص ياحضري
:a045::a045::a045:
:514v[1]:يادوب الزول ارتاح:onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

في رشـــــــــــــــــــا شــــــــــــة مـــــــــــــــــــــافي
ان شـــــــــــأء الله يــــــــــــــــــــجي



بجى بجى بجى ماقال بجى مالو ماجا بجى بجى بجى
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الزعيم طار نما الجلافيط
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شغل مصرين جد جد
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*وي وي وي وي وي وي  واااااااااااااااااااي 
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اسماعيلي رايح جاي



حمص رااااااااااااايح جااااااااااااي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أربع دقايق
يا رب التالت

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياحليل الوطنية
هههههههههه
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هوي الحاضر يكلم الغايب 
انا من الليلة رشاشة 
احب الرشاشات 
والدراويش 
والمداح 
*

----------


## africanu

*ولــــــــــــدنا

خمشهم 

رايح

جاي
*

----------


## غندور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 20 (19 عضو و 1 ضيف) faras*, أبو وفاء, africanu, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, Azmi shosh, الأبيض ضميرك, احمدحلفا, حسن بشير, kramahmad, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, صخر, RED PLANET, عثمان خالد عثمان, عباس التنقر, وداللعوته, نصرالدين أحمد علي 

ضد الجلافيط
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*التالت لو جا
بنكون في قمة الإنتشاء
الاسماعيليه رايح جاي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

أربع دقايق
يا رب التالت






يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أفريكــــــــــــــــــــــــأنو الزول ويـــــــــــــــــــــنو اللــــــــــــــيلـــــــــة
*

----------


## nona

*معقولا قال سيد البلاد سيد شنو هههههههههههههههه
مغلوب ذهاب واياب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حاتم التاج
يتحول لواعظ 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

ارقص ياحضري
:a045::a045::a045:
:514v[1]:يادوب الزول ارتاح:onlinelong:



ياحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاقدة 
هههههههههههههه
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ولــــــــــــدنا

خمشهم 

رايح

جاي



حمصنى حاول حس بي حمصنى ارمى اللوم على
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*سبعة الا مالو ماجا
تمانية الا مالو ما جا
تسعة الا مالو ما جا امكن ادو التاني الغواصة ده
اي ييا ما قال بجي مالو ماجا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ولــــــــــــدنا

خمشهم 

رايح

جاي



بس الغواااااااااصة ويـــــــــــــــــــــن:514v[1]:
*

----------


## غندور

*ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالام
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*دموعك غالية علينا ياحضرى
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

معقولا قال سيد البلاد سيد شنو هههههههههههههههه
مغلوب ذهاب واياب






يا نونا 
ده اسمه ذهاب وايهاب
ها هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي




اتدروشي
 
*

----------


## nona

*المزيع حاتم التاج زعلان اكثر من اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

هوي الحاضر يكلم الغايب 
انا من الليلة رشاشة 
احب الرشاشات 
والدراويش 
والمداح 



تـــــــــــعال بي هنا ياقلب

اديني الطار ده

ادروشي



:a045::fr7a::a045:


:ANSmile26:        :ANSmile26:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*    
*

----------


## nona

*شباب كد نحن مبسوطين بعد كدا نشرب الشاي ياود كمال
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله المعز الليلة كيفني تقول لاعب ( كمبليتة)
التالت جاء
*

----------


## غندور

*3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3
*

----------


## nona

*ثلاثة ثلاثة ثلاثة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اححححححححححححححححي

احححححححححححححححححي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعز برك يارجالة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ها ها 
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااي

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اتبطحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*طلاق بالثلاثة من البطولة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أفريكــــــــــــــــــــــــأنو الزول ويـــــــــــــــــــــنو اللــــــــــــــيلـــــــــة



 يا نصرالدين عقدتنا
قبل ما اتم كلامى التالت جا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*واااااي وااااي واااااي من الثلاثة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سيد اللبن سيد اللبن 

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*طلقانة بالتلاتة
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*شربت شربت ياأخوانا الحقو الجلفوووط
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*:fr7a:جن راقصااااااااااااااات تلاتة :fr7a:
*

----------


## africanu

*الربراب

الربراب

تشتري

هرم منخرع
*

----------


## nona

*كامبوس باي باي باي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اححححححححححححححححي

احححححححححححححححححي



 جنس حساده !!
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

شباب كد نحن مبسوطين بعد كدا نشرب الشاي ياود كمال



3 كبابى يازوق
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

كامبوس باي باي باي



وهو المطلوب اثباته
                        	*

----------


## nona

*واي واي مادايرن ثلاثة من الاسماعيلي وايواي واي واي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

:fr7a:جن راقصااااااااااااااات تلاتة 
:fr7a:



بطح الجلافيط التلاتة
وخت الكورة في الزاوية زاتها
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياخسارة الكورة السودانية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ها ها هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
اتدروشي واتحمصي

استغفر الله العظيم

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*التعايشة طلع الجلافيط اي كلام
*

----------


## africanu

*نصر الدين

زولك اســــــــــــع بجي يقول ليك جلافيط البيت

حبسوني وماشربت الشاي
*

----------


## nona

*ماقلتوا ثلاثة ما بناخدهاش 
سجمي سجمي الهليل  وينوا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*البلد دي مافيها كورة ياخ
دا ح يكون كلامهم
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الله اكبر عشان الشمات
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نصر الدين

زولك اســــــــــــع بجي يقول ليك جلافيط البيت

حبسوني وماشربت الشاي



:fr7a: :fr7a: :fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*السيرة طلعت في حلتنا


*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					





 مرحبا بالجلافيط فى الكنفدراليهههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## nona

*دا الاسماعيلي ادهم ثلاثة 
لو 
كان الترجي كان دستة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله 
الحمد لله
انقلب السحر علي الساحر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*طلوع احمد  جرايد قصم ظهر الجلافيط
*

----------


## Gold star

*نفسي اسمع تعليقك
*

----------


## africanu

*ســــــــــــــــيد اللبن

ســـــــــــــيد اللبن

استغفرك يامالك روحي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ده كلو كوم 
وشكلة مهند الطاهر ومساوي الفي الخط دي
كوم تاني

*

----------


## nona

*الحمد لله امبارح نمت زعلانة 
لكن الليلة 
نومة بمزاااااااااااااج
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شوفو المبررات دي واله حالة تضحك
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــيد 
اللبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــن
 ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــيد 
اللبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــن
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شباب الفي البوست انا فرحانة 
عازماكم كلكم عشاء وشاي والدايرنو كلوا الليلة قولوه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حمـــــــــــــــــــــص

حمــــــــــــــــــــــص


حبابــــــــــــــــــــك 

في الرد كاســــــــــــــــــــــل
*

----------


## nona

*لغيتوني كيف اول مادخلت البوست جبت القووون الثاني
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*والله اخوان حمص ديل ريحونا في حنانا
الله ينصر دين الدراويش
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

شباب الفي البوست انا فرحانة 
عازماكم كلكم عشاء وشاي والدايرنو كلوا الليلة قولوه



ان شاء الله دايما فرحانة 
احب الصفوة كلهم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انا طبعا مشيت الجامع ودعيت دعوة كاااااااااااااااااااربة  وقلتا لو الجلافيط طارو بصلي ركعتين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

لغيتوني كيف اول مادخلت البوست جبت القووون الثاني



احلا زول والله نونا الحنونة
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*الكردينال الشفت صر قروشو وقعد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بارك الله في درويشاً 
بالازيرقاب استخفا
بطح الحارس
والدفاع منه لفا
راعي الجيرة والعشرة
وما تقل بس تلات مرت زار وخفا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*فوزي التعايشة

الله يمرضك يامرض

شـــــــــــغال بكاء ســـــــــاي في الاستديو التحليلي

كان مفروض بلنتي

كان مفروض فاول
*

----------


## أوهاج

*عارف محدش بشيلا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يارب برد لي بطني



اف ريكانو بطنك بردت 
كلنا بطنا بردددددددددددددددت نما بقت ثلج
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

انا طبعا مشيت الجامع ودعيت دعوة كاااااااااااااااااااربة وقلتا لو الجلافيط طارو بصلي ركعتين



 
يأخي احــــــــــــــــــــــا

:10_12_5[1]:       اوعه الحفرة
*

----------


## nona

*الجماعة ديل في الاستديو قاعدددين يعملوا في شنو ما خلاص 
هليل وباي باي 
يمكن عاوزين يعيدوها حيرتونا !
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اف ريكانو بطنك بردت 
كلنا بطنا بردددددددددددددددت نما بقت ثلج



كيف ما بتبرد ؟؟؟؟
خاتين ليها تلات ليحان تلج
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حيلاقو منو في الترضية؟؟
الاهلي هسي غالب 2 / صفر
وضاغط علي التيحة شديد

*

----------


## nona

*الرشيد - فوزي - شمس المعارف 
ياخ روحوا انتوا ماعندكم شغلة
                        	*

----------


## وهااج

*تأهل علي حساب منو
يستأهل بعض الهلالاب 
إنو يطيروا لكن
يستأل الهلال الصعود
أمس مسخوا علينا الدنيا
*

----------


## nona

*انشاء الله الاهلي يفوز ويلاقي الهليل واي واي واي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

كيف ما بتبرد ؟؟؟؟
خاتين ليها تلات ليحان تلج



 رد كل سنة وانت طيب 
ثلاثة ليحان ثلج امانة ماسااااااااااااقطة :fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الهليل انضرب بالتنقليزي يارجالة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاهلي يحرز الهدف الثالث في مرمي التيحة
ونتهت المباراة


*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




نصر الدين

زولك اســــــــــــع بجي يقول ليك جلافيط البيت

حبسوني وماشربت الشاي



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها  ي والله يا افريكانو انا بضحك من جملتك لي هسة
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*بكون عاجبك الفوز يا محمد مامون ما من الجملة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*سيد اللبن ح يلاقي الاتحاد واااااااااااااااو الخمسات والستات رجعوا
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*عاجبني حمص والدراويس وجهجة الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انتو الالهلي المصري برضو طار؟
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*انت تعالوا المعز دة فكو ليهو دانة في الهدف التاني واللة التقول لاعب شدت
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يا افريكانو صور مافي
*

----------


## nona

*جواندي ودع كامبوس صاحبك باي باي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

يا افريكانو صور مافي



 
حبيب البي

صور شنو ياعســـــــــــــــــل

عاملين ليهم فديو كليب عديل كده

*

----------


## حسن بشير

*باكر اعلام الجلافيط
حيكون متعه شديده
فلا تفوتكم يا صفوه
وبالمناسبه تزامن طيران الجلافيط مع فتح قناة قون كج من البدايه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

سيد اللبن ح يلاقي الاتحاد واااااااااااااااو الخمسات والستات رجعوا



 للأسف ما حيتلاقو الا اذا صعدو لدور التمانيه
وهناك الكلام للقرعه !!
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

للأسف ما حيتلاقو الا اذا صعدو لدور التمانيه
وهناك الكلام للقرعه !!



 
مشتــــــــــــــــــــــتتاقين ياوجع


بالكعب:-

ناس الاتحاد ديل دايرنهم نحنا عشان نشفي غليلنا فيهم بسبب حكم امبارح
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

مشتــــــــــــــــــــــتتاقين ياوجع


بالكعب:-

ناس الاتحاد ديل دايرنهم نحنا عشان نشفي غليلنا فيهم بسبب حكم امبارح



 بالاكتر يا حبه !!
فرحة هزيمة الرشاريش خلتك ما بتشوف
داخل البوست رديت عليك فى مداخله طنشتنى !!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*معليش يا جماعة اصلو امبارح كنت شغااااال اها ان شاءالله تكونوا اخر انبساط  بعد هزيمة الجلافيط
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

معليش يا جماعة اصلو امبارح كنت شغااااال اها ان شاءالله تكونوا اخر انبساط بعد هزيمة الجلافيط



 ود البقعة ياخ الله يديك العافية
من الليلة نطالب بأنو يكون ليك حق البث الحصري لكل مباريات الازيرقاب
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

معليش يا جماعة اصلو امبارح كنت شغااااال اها ان شاءالله تكونوا اخر انبساط  بعد هزيمة الجلافيط



جنس انبساط هو ساى ياماجد
كدى بى هناك فى الرياضى ود الحاج 
ده واحد متعصب امشى عليه بتبو لى 
:10_8_10[1]:

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ربنا استجاب





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

انا ماداير حاجة غير الهلال يتبل بل تقيل




*

----------

